# Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji



## powermike1977 (13. August 2008)

moinsen!

ich werde am 3. september fuer 2 monate in o.g. laendern urlaub machen. in aus gehts an der ostkueste von cairns bis brisbane-dann runter nach sydney mit dem mietwagen. 
in neuseeland werden wir die nord und suedinsel bereisen, bevor es zum chillen fuer n paar tage auf die fiji's geht.

meine frage ist, ob es sich lohnen wuerde eine reiserute (2,4m, wg 10-20 oder bis 30gr)mitzunehmen? oder generelll, welche rute/rolle geeignet waere fuers gelegenheitsangeln(!!!) vom ufer aus in den buchten? auf welche fische kann ich in aus und in nz angeln (ufer) - und hat jemand evtl n guten tip fuer n charter in aus und/oder nz (wofuer ich mir das tackle dann aber auf dem boot ausleihen werde)?

auf dem hinflug habe ich 2 uebernachtungen in hongkong-kennt jemand da evtl ne gute ecke um angelgeraet zu erstehen?

gruss,

mike


----------



## Eisenhelm (13. August 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

Hi,
ich kann dir zum Thame NZ nen paar Infos geben.
Angelerlaubnis kostet(e 2003) gut 30 Dollar (glaube ich). Das entsprach in etwa 30 DM. War ne Jahreskarte und für ganz NZ gültig (alle Gewässer außer Lake Taupo - größter See - Extra Karte). Hab mir damals mit nem Kumpel ne billige Ruten/Rolle Kombi vor Ort gekauft. Wenn ichs nochmal machen würde: Rolle aus D mitnehmen!!!
Zu den Fischen: Haben in Flüssen Barsche/Forellen gefangen, wobei wir ködertechnisch immer improvisiert haben. In nem ziemlich geilen klaren See auf der Südinsel haben wir dann auf einen Tipp eines Einheimischen dann mit Innereien (Hühnerherzen) auf Aal geangelt. Nach ner knappen Stunde wollte ich dann schon mein Gerät aus dem Wasser holen. Absolut gar nix passiert, also erstmal Köder kontrollieren. Spürte dann ordentlichen Widerstand - Hänger! Nachdem ich dann nen kleinen Busch an Land gezogen hab, merkte ich, das die Schnur ja immer noch im Wasser hing. Eingeholt und ohne jeden Widerstand nen ca. 60er Aal rausgezogen. Das interessante dabei ist, dass der Kerl etwas mehr als armdick war!!! Würde mal auf 4-5 Pfund tippen. Haben dann noch einige dieses Kalibers in der Nacht gefangen.
Haben dann später erfahren, dass in NZ ne andere Aal-Art heimisch ist (siehe anderer Thread hier im Board).
Einmal waren wir auch in nem kleinen Hafen zum Angeln. Haben einige Kingfisch aus dem Wasser geholt.
In der Bay of Islands haben wir von Pahia aus nen Charter mitgemacht. Auf Red Snapper. War ganz lustig. Einige an Bord haben auch gut gefangen. Die anderen Touren (Hai/Marlin usw.) waren für uns damals einfach zu teuer. Gibt es aber auch alles da.

Hoffe das hilft dir wenigstens etwas.


----------



## BigEarn (13. August 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

Die Lizenz fuers Suesswasser kostet in Neuseeland mittlerweile ca. 90 NZ$ fuer das ganze Jahr. Tageskarten lohnen sich kaum, da man nach 3-4 mal Fischen beim gleichen Preis angelangt ist. Der Preis ist aber fuer die Gewaesser, die man hier findet fast schon laecherlich gering und es empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall eine Rute fuer's Forellenfischen entweder mitzubringen oder hier zu kaufen. Was die Qualitaet/Auswahl an Spinnrollen angeht muss ich meinem Vorredner zustimmen. Ich denke aber, dass es fuer den Urlaub durchaus ausreichend ist. Falls Du planst mit der Fliege zu fischen ist das Angebot hier recht passabel, allerdings fehlt mir der Vergleich zu Deutschland.
Da Du Deine Reiszeit von September bis November angibst muesst Du damit rechnen, dass noch nicht alle Gewaesser zum Fischen freigegeben sind, da die Saison in diesem Zeitraum beginnt. Im Sueden sind die meisten Gewaesser ab Oktober wieder offen. Im Norden kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, allerdings meine ich dass es dort regionale Unterschiede gibt. Als Koeder bevorzuge ich flach bis mitteltief laufende Schwimmwobbler im Naturdesign. Der Rapala Long Distance (Bachforelle) hat sich bei mir in fast allen Situationen bewaehrt, wenn ich mit der Spinnrute los war und wird jedesmal direkt nachgekauft, wenn ich ihn verliere.
Als Ausgangslektuere empfehle ich Dir bei deiner Ankunft das SpotX Guidebook Freshwater, welches es in jeder Buchhandlung und in Angelshops gibt. Etwas ausfuehrlicher sind die Buecher von Kent, der zu fast jedem Gewaesser informationen liefert und einen Band fuer jede Insel geschrieben hat. 
Wenn Du vorher schonmal nach Infos stoebern willst empfehle ich Dir www.fishandgame.org.nz . 

Zum fischen im Meer kann ich Dir leider nicht allzuviel sagen, da ich dieses kaum betreibe. An der Westcoast habe ich einige Male beobachten koennen, wie Heringe in den Muendungsbereichen der Fluesse beangelt und gefangen wurden.
Vor allem auf der Nordinsel ist die Auswahl an Chartern gut und Trips zum Snapperfischen sind vor allem um Auckland und Paihia relativ erschwinglich. (Auckland sollte guenstiger sein, da in Paihia eher Touristenpreise genommen werden)


----------



## ullsok (13. August 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

Warum fischts du nicht auf Fiji :m
http://www.fijibeachfrontatmakaira.com/fishing.htm


----------



## powermike1977 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

moinsen!
danke fuer die infos! hab mir ne passable reiserute bestellt die ich mit ner technium 2500fa austatten werde. fuers suesswasser sollte das auf jeden fall reichen! und bei ner redsanpper tour leih ich mir dann geraet. werde mich mal in auckland umschauen! ach ja, in NZ bin ich im oktober - ist dann die saison ueberall offen?

in australien sind wir deutlich mehr am meer...kann mir da noch jemand infos geben???

tausend dank,

mike

p.s. die preise in fiji sehen sehr unangenehm aus...hoffe auf den 2m sailfish vom ufer


----------



## BigEarn (15. August 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

Gerade mal nachgeschaut bezueglich der Saison. Auch im Norden sind fast alle Gewaesser ab dem 1. Oktober offen, wie es scheint. Hatte meine Zweifel, da der Ngongotaha erst im Dezember wieder frei ist, aber das scheint eine von wenigen Ausnahmen zu sein.
Fuer genaue Informationen gibts hier Regulations: http://www.fishandgame.org.nz/Site/Regulations/default.aspx


----------



## powermike1977 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

hi,

hoert sich gut an mit der saison! wo kann ich mir am besten eine lizenz kaufen - im angelshop?

mike


----------



## BigEarn (17. August 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

Jepp, die Lizenz bekommst Du im Angelshop oder online ueber die Fish & Game Website. Fuer letztere Option braeuchtest Du aber eine Postaddresse, weshalb der Shop wohl die sicherere Option ist.


----------



## outang (27. August 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

moinsen -
bin hier einfach mal so reingestolpert...
hat noch jemand tips bzgl. sydney und küste südlich ???
bin gerad dabei zu überlegen was ich mitnehmen sollte , da über weihnacht / sylvester da eingeladen --und die fischen leider nicht - 
yummi
also bin dankbar für alle tips 
+ ansonsten kann ich Mexico / Cabo San Lucas wärmstens empfehlen 
da fuhr John Wayne besonders gern fischen - ich weiss seit meinem 1 blackmarlin warum.
danke vorab an alle + have fun


----------



## Roosterfish (30. August 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

Hi Powermike,
in Cairns kann ich Dir die "Billfish" empfehlen, liegt dort an der Marina. Außerdem kannst Du auch Halbtagestouren dort buchen mit "Gone Fishing". Das ist relativ preiswert und man hat die Chance, einen Barramundi zu fangen. In Brisbane kannst Du dann die eine oder andere Tour mit der "Witchdoctor" machen, Preis hält sich auch in Grenzen. Vorwiegend wird hier Bottomfishing betrieben auf Red Snapper und Black Kingfish. Bei meiner letzten Tour (2007) habe ich aber auch einen Dorado (Mahi Mahi oder Goldmakrele) beim Schleppen erwischt. Die Witchdoctor liegt in Redcliffe, etwas nördlich von Brisbane. Das Schiff findest Du beim Googeln.
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß in Down Under. Fische gibt es dort satt.

Roosterfish


----------



## Löffel (31. August 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

Hay ich will dir ein Tipps migeben wenn du Meeresangeln in NZ betreibst ich war vor 10jahren 11 wochen da Und habe die Ruthe Gewält von Creisschörtsch nach Auckland was ich dir ans Hertz legen möchte wenn du Geld sparen willst dann meide Quinsland (Touristenabzocke ) Wenn du mahl raus aufs Meer willst war in Tauranga bei Rotuorua Die Kutter fahren früh um 6.00 raus hat früher 46 NZ Dollar gekostet und geht bis 18.00 Uhr die Haben auch angelruten zumm Leien. Mein Schönster Ort war MONT Manganoi das ist dort in der Nähe .Ich wollte In Aucklan mahl mit Auf Marlin aber da war mir die Charter zu Teuer ich war ja alleine (1000 NZ $ ).Na ja vieleicht habe ich dir etwas geholfen.


----------



## powermike1977 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

moin!
vielen dank fuer die tipps! reisetechnisch ist soweit fast alles vorbereitet. am mittwoch gehts los. vielen dank fuer die tipps!
werde nach der tour mal hoffentlich 1000bilder und n reisebericht reinstellen.
mike


----------



## powermike1977 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

hi roosterfish und loeffel,

danke fuer die tipps! hab euch noch kurz ne pn geschickt mit der frage ob man da grossartig im voraus buchen muss. werde mir die namen aufschreiben und auf jeden fall da vorbeifahren...und n marlin muss nicht unbedingt sein .

gruss,

mike


----------



## Roosterfish (1. September 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

Hallo Mike,
Antwort per PN ist erfolgt. Ein Marlin muß sicher nicht sein, obwohl die Chance in dieser Zeit in Cairns da ist. Ein Dorado oder eien Spanish Makrel sind aber auch nicht schlecht. In Cairns ist auch das Angeln vom Kleinboot interessant. Neben Barramundi kann man Grunter, Salmon (Seefisch, nicht unser Lachs), Flathead, Rainbow Runner und viele andere fangen. Auf unserem Trip hatten wir sogar ein paar kleine Hammer-haie. 
Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## Roosterfish (1. September 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

*Hi Mike,*

*habe gerade mal nachgesehen. Hier die Kontaktdaten für die Witchdoctor:*

*Boat Name(s): *Witchdoctor
*Contact: *Joel Hautala
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Ph: *07 33413099[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Alternate Ph: *0428157996[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Fax: *07 33413099[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Website: *www.australianfishingcharters.com/witchdoctor[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Email: *witchdoctor@bigpond.com[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Departing Location:[/FONT]* [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Newport Waterways Marina
158 Griffith Rd
Scarborough / Redcliffe Peninsula
Just 30 minutes north of Brisbane, QLD, [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gruß[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Roosterfish


[/FONT]


----------



## Fugo (4. September 2008)

*AW: Australien-Neuseeland-Fiji*

Charter in NZ? Hier findest Du rasch das Richtige: 

http://www.fishingpro.co.nz/

Hier ein Bericht:

http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=773&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20


----------

